# Only 3 yrs old



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/7501380/19871724


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Such talent at that age --what will he be like at 16 :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Such talent at that age --what will he be like at 16 :wink:


Probably extremely unpopular with his parents!

Dougie.


----------

